# Want to add a amplifier to my non pre amp onkyo tx sr608



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello , 

I am looking add a external amplifier to runy mains and center . The Onkyo txt sr 608 does not have a pre amplifier out put . 

Recommend amplifier that are not to expensive . 

Thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How much are you budgeting for an AVR with preamp outs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if your still wanting to use your Onkyo 608 your not really going to be able to hook up and external amp to it. you can use a high level converter used in car audio but they can tend to introduce noise.


----------

